# cutting diet......alcohol okay for the diet?



## cheesegrater (Jul 18, 2005)

i know beer's bad but what about say whiskey and diet coke?

aside from any other health problems with over drinking, strictly for the cut diet, is there anything wrong with drinking liquor?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 18, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> i know beer's bad but what about say whiskey and diet coke?
> 
> aside from any other health problems with over drinking, strictly for the cut diet, is there anything wrong with drinking liquor?


Well... besides the calorie content (7 cals per gram of alcohol) alcohol has some pretty crappy metabolic side effects...

It decreases fat oxidation and increases fatty acid accumulation...
It decreases glucose metabolism and impairs gluconeogenesis so you get an increase in lactic acid and a mild lactic acidosis... 
It decreases protein synthesis and increases protein catabolism...
It causes dehydration (it makes you pee a lot)...

andddd.... It can also decrease testosterone levels....

....Oh... And it can make you do really stupid things... like eat 2 pizza's without thinking about it... 


but other than that! 



Sure - the occasional drink is fine... but you are better off limiting it if you can.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Drinking Alcoholic beverages inhibits ADH ( Antidiuretic hormone) secretion and causes copious urine output. Caffeine also causes this to a lesser degree.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 18, 2005)

many people dont understand how many calories a shot of hard alcohol has in it.  check on the beverages website.  it should say.  i know some range from 70-100 calories per shot.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well... besides the calorie content (7 cals per gram of alcohol) alcohol has some pretty crappy metabolic side effects...
> 
> It decreases fat oxidation and increases fatty acid accumulation...
> It decreases glucose metabolism and impairs gluconeogenesis so you get an increase in lactic acid and a mild lactic acidosis...
> ...



so in English.....it'll slow down fat loss?

the next 2 weekends i'm going camping with about 40 of my closest friends then to the main august long weekend spot in W Canada to party....there'll be copious drinking. I limit it to hard liquor when on a cut and try not to drink too much.......but to limit the bad side effects, is there any set time when it would be best to eat before drinking, like how many hours before, in order to somewhat negate all that jibba jabba you mentioned?


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Just go and drink.....you cant avoid the side effects so just enjoy. Stay away from caffeine and rehydrate yourself while drinking and in the morning.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

I would imagine if your camping your diet wont be very clean either.....just do your best.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 19, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> so in English.....it'll slow down fat loss?


Well... Yeah. 
- It slows fat loss 
- It causes fat to accumulate around your gut (think 'beer belly')
- It decreases muscle growth
- It can increase muscle breakdown (lean mass loss)



> the next 2 weekends i'm going camping with about 40 of my closest friends then to the main august long weekend spot in W Canada to party....there'll be copious drinking. I limit it to hard liquor when on a cut and try not to drink too much.......but to limit the bad side effects, is there any set time when it would be best to eat before drinking, like how many hours before, in order to somewhat negate all that jibba jabba you mentioned?


Nothing you can do really.... 

A fatty meal before you start to drink will decrease the speed of absorption of the alcohol (but it will all still be absorbed - just more slowly... which is probably a bad thing as it will mean you can drink more without getting drunk as quickly... so where as if you drink a lot quickly you'll pass out and not do yourself any more damage - if the absorption is slowed you will probably end up drinking more and prolonging the effects  )... 

Just eat normally... The point of of the camp is to have fun and you will not do that if all you are thinking about is your expanding waist-line.... So just don't think about 'the calories' for that time. Have fun, drink in a somewhat sensible manner and make sure you drink lots of water to keep well hydrated...

Then just get back to work afterwards.


----------

